# A Sweet Story - This Is Epic



## The Rainman (Jun 1, 2008)

Mr Cadbury and Miss Rowntree met on a Double Decker, it was After Eight.

She was from Quality Street , he was a Fisherman's Friend.

On the way they stopped at a Yorkie Bar, he had a Rum and Butter, she
had a Wine Gum.

He asked her name, 'Polo, I'm the one with the hole' she said.
'I'm the one with the nuts,' he thought! Then he touched her Milky Way.

They checked in to a hotel, and went straight to the bedroom.
Mr Cadbury turned out the light for a bit of Black Magic.

It wasn't long before he slipped his hand into her Snickers and felt her
Cream Egg. He fondled her Flap Jacks then he showed her his Curly Wurly 
and Tic Tacs.

Miss Rowntree wasn't keen to have any Jelly Babies, so she let him take
a trip down Bourneville Boulevard via her Party Ring. He was pleased as
he always fancied a bit of Fudge. It was a magic moment as she let out 
a scream of Turkish Delight.

When he pulled out, his fun size Mars Bar felt a bit Crunchie. She wanted 
more, but he needed Time Out, however, he noticed her Pink Wafers
looked very appetizing. He did a Twirl, had a Picnic in her Sherbet Dip
and finished off by giving her a Gob Stopper!

Unfortunately, 3 days later his Magnum lolly started to drip. It turned
out Miss Rowntree had been with Bertie Basset who had Allsorts.


----------



## dave_uk (Feb 20, 2006)

Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

How clevers that!!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Someones got far too much time on their hands
cheers
jon


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

So did they have sex or what? :?

Rogue

Only kidding!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Bit of a dolly mixture there :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

An old series did something similar many years ago. It wa called "three of a kind". Emm, Lenny Henry, think it was something like David Copperfield and Tracey Ullman. Great show.

It started, Barry!, Barry Rowntree..


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

ResB said:


> An old series did something similar many years ago. It wa called "three of a kind". Emm, Lenny Henry, think it was something like David Copperfield and Tracey Ullman. Great show.
> 
> It started, Barry!, Barry Rowntree..


3 of a kind rocked  
cheers
jon


----------

